# Шаткость и головокружение



## яна1902 (9 Мар 2015)

Добрый день! Меня беспокоят постоянные головокружения и шаткость( ощущение проваливания, наклона пола и т.п) уже на протяжение 7 месяцев. Мрт головного мозга:
На серии МР томограмм, взвешенных поТ1 и Т2 в трех проекциях, визуализированы суб- и супратенториальные структуры.
Убедительных данных за наличие очаговых и диффузных изменений в веществе головного мозга не получено.
Боковые желудочки мозга минимально выраженной зоной глиоза по периферии, обычных размеров и конфигурации, асимметричны D&lt;S, в пределах физиологической нормы. 3 и 4 желудочки, базальные цистерны не изменены, кроме несколько расширенной предмостовой цистерны. Мозолистое тело, хиазмальная область без особенностей, ткань гипофиза имеет обычный сигнал, вертикальный размер 0,5 см.
Визуализируются единичные расширения периваскулярных пространств Вирхова - Робина в области базальных структур.
Субарахноидальное конвекситальное пространство и борозды минимально неравномерно расширены, преимущественно в области лобных и теменных долей. Срединные структуры не смещены. миндалины мозжечка расположены на уровне большого затылочного отверстия.
Отмечается усиление МР сигнала от слизистой оболочки клеток решетчатого лабиринта, носовых раковин. Заключение: МР картина минимально выраженной наружной заместительной гидроцефалии.
МРТ ШОП:
На серии МР томограмм, развешанных по Т1 и Т2 в трех проекциях и с жироподавлением, лордоз сглажен. Расстояние между зубовидным отростком тела С2 позвонка и боковыми массами атланта права составляет 0.3 см , слева - 0.4см.
Отмечается незначительное скопление выпота в области Крювелье( возможно посттравматические изменения).
Высота межпозвоночного диска С5/С6 минимально снижена, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранена, сигналы от дисков С2/С3, С5/С6 по Т2 не значительно снижены, сигналы от шейного отдела сохранены. Задняя продольная связка уплотнена.
Дорзальные грыжи и протрузии дисков на момент исследования не определяется.
Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, спинной мозг в структурен, на уравне диска С6/С7, тела С7 позвонка визуализируется центральный канал спинного мозга, не расширен ( до 0,2 см в диаметре).
Формы и размеры тел позвонков обычные, краевые костные заострения по передне-боковым поверхностям тел позвонков.
Заключение: признаки начальных проявлений дегенеративных изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. УЗД сосудов шеи - 1. Комплекс интима- медиа не утолщен до 0,6мм(норма), дифференцировка его на слои сохранена, интима ровная, не уплотнена.
ЛСК ПО ОБЩИМ СОННЫМ АРТЕРИЯМ: справа 106 см/сек, слева 115 см/сек
ЛСК ПО ВНУТРЕННИМ СОННЫМ АРТЕРИЯМ:
справа 85см/сек, слева 95см
2. Ход обеих позвоночных артерий между поперечных отростков шейных позвонков ровный.
Диаметр позвоночных артерий между поперечными отростками шейных позвонков(норма- от3,0)
Справа 3,8 мм слева 3,7 мм
Направление кровотока по позвоночным артериям антеградное.
ЛСК ПО ПОЗВОНОЧНЫМ АРТЕРИЯМ МЕЖДУ ПОПЕРЕЧНЫМИ ОТРОСТКАМИ ШЕЙНЫХ ПОЗВОНКОВ: справа 54см/сек, слева 47 см/сек.
3. Кровоток в брахиацефальном стволе и по подключичным артериям магистральный неизмененный.
С- образная извитость правой подключичной артерии от устья.
4. В надключичной области справа и слева внутренние яремные вены не расширены, проходимы( тромботических масс не выявлено), с фазным кровотоком.
Заключение : С- образная извитость правой подключичной артерии от устья.

МРТ ВЕН ГОЛОВНОГО МОЗГА.
Заключение: МРА картина признаков снижения сигнала левых поперечного, сигмовидного синусов, левой яремной вены (вариант нормы)

МРА АРТЕРИЙ ГОЛОВНОГО МОЗГА:
МР- картина варианта развития Виллизиева круга по типу гипоплазии задних соединительных артерий. извитые позвоночные артерии.
Осмотр лор - без патологии.
невропатолог - всд, остеохондроз.
Возможны ли мои симптомы от остеохондроза?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Мар 2015)

При остеохондрозе ШОП подобные симптомы могут быть. Но они бывают и при вестибулопатиях. Нужно обязательно проконсультироваться у ЛОР-врача.


----------



## яна1902 (9 Мар 2015)

Спасибо за ответ!!! Я была у 3 отоларингологов без патологии. Аудиометрия норма. Был тубоотит вроде вылечили.


----------



## La murr (10 Мар 2015)

*яна1902*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## яна1902 (10 Мар 2015)

1.Яна 24 года. 
2.На данный момент беспокоят головокружение и качает тело( Как бы тянет назад)
3.началось все резко: сидела за компьютером на работе и поплыло в глазах, потом начало тошнить...отправилась домой и с этого время все и началось
4. Пройденные обследованиея:МРТ головного мозга, МРТ вен и артерий головного мозга, МРТ ШОП, ЭКГ, ЭХО, Рентген ШОП, общий анализ крови, биохимический анализ крови, УЗД сосудов шеи.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Мар 2015)

Коль ЛОР-патология отсутствует, то необходимо тщательное неврологическое обследование. Возможно, даже в специализированном неврологическом лечебном учреждении или в клинике (на кафедре) нервных болезней медицинского ВУЗа.


----------



## doc (10 Мар 2015)

яна1902 написал(а):


> Расстояние между зубовидным отростком тела С2 позвонка и боковыми массами атланта права составляет 0.3 см , слева - 0.4см.


Вот она, точка приложения для тонкой настройки шейной мускулатуры. Одна из точек, так точнее.
Можно обследоваться долго и упорно. Возможно, что-то в организме найдётся, ведь идеальных людей не бывает. Будет ли это что-то причиной Ваших недомоганий? Не факт.
Здесь нужно хорошее мануальное тестирование, осмотр врача, умеющего работать руками и разбирающегося в патологии мышц. Дальше - пробное лечение. Очень часто уже после 2-3 сеансов состояние пациентов значительно улучшается.


----------



## klyuha (10 Мар 2015)

яна1902 написал(а):


> Меня беспокоят постоянные головокружения и шаткость( ощущение проваливания, наклона пола и т.п) уже на протяжение 7 месяцев.


На сайте Тимура Гусейнова есть видеоролик с лечебным упражнением "поворот головы" - попробуйте. 
http://dr-timur.ru/book/uprazhneniya-dlya-sheinogo-otdela-pozvonochnika
Меня оно от этих явлений избавило. Доходило до того, что головокружение с ног сбивало.


----------



## яна1902 (10 Мар 2015)

Спасибо большое за советы!! На счет неврологического отделения врач говорит и дома можно таблетки пить..На счет мануальной терапии попробую. А что дает смещение в районе позвонка С2?


----------



## яна1902 (13 Мар 2015)

Спасибо большое за советы!! На счет неврологического отделения врач говорит и дома можно таблетки пить..На счет мануальной терапии попробую. А что дает смещение в районе позвонка С2?


----------

